# MA is that it



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Well here in Attleboro I got about 1". Is that it for the day or what? looks like it migh be a sanding only event. :crying:


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Haha sorry I got out of work and put my plow on. It was snowing like a champion. Went in took a shower and it stopped. I will go take it off and maybe it will start again.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

it's funny. From up here at the north-shore I can see the dark clouds from the distance. There is no wind right now and I can smell the snow:crying:


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Update: if I plowed in Attleboro I would be out. Unfortunatley for me most of my work is in the Foxboro area. Went and checked an hour ago and there was absolutley nothing. Got a call from a friend and said they have about a 1/2" on the ground. Keep our fingers crossed for at least a sanding. payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

:angry: :angry: Not a flake here!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

not a flake up this way


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I am in attleboro its snowin like a champion again about 4 inches on the ground. I guess i better be out. I will check in later.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I just measured in attleboro I have at least 3 1/4 inches by me give a take a 1/4 inch. I will be going out later when the storm slows down more. The businesses I have are all closed anyway so it makes things a little easier. payup


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Finally done snowing in the Providence metro area...got about 7" at my house, but closer to 10" down by the coast where I was earlier today. Very powdery, nice and easy on everyone. I know that this was a MA. thread, but no one else has chimed in from RI yet. Hope everyone doesn't mind. J.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

we got about 3'' i plowed my biggest account and that was it. :realmad:


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I was out by 8:30 and back home at midnight. Plowed everybody payup payup xysport xysport


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

3 inches in Plainville, plowed my commercials and some of my driveways


----------

